# question about nuts.



## krsone (Oct 5, 2006)

I currently use Botanicare pure blend pro friut and flower (2.5-2-5)
PBP Grow(3-1.5-4)
Liquid Karma(.1-.1-.5)
Sweet(0-0-0)
Hydroguard(0-0-0)
Organa Guano(0-2-0)
the ? is when looking at other nuts there numbers(npk) are far higher than what i use for instance Jurrasic Bloom is0-51-31 grow is13.5-0-45 Am i missing out should i change Could some1 explain this for me in lamens terms


----------



## Mutt (Oct 5, 2006)

Here's a nice little link that helps clear it up.
http://gardening.about.com/od/gardenprimer/ht/fertilizerlabel.htm

Its all in amounts used and ratios.
hope this link helps ya out.


----------



## krsone (Oct 5, 2006)

not really but thanks for trying (unless the others nuts require more compared to what I use per gallon) Just when I thought I had an understanding....back to square 1  So say mine says use 10mml per gallon would there say something like 50 mml and how does that work out when measure with tds


----------



## KADE (Oct 5, 2006)

They will all usually be around the same once u mix it up. Your 0-51-31 is only used a couple times through the flowering stage.. or u'll kill the plants.
You have a bunch of different ones ur mixing up at the same time..  however u might want a bloom fortifier like jurassic or monster bloom. Just make sure u use it AFTER 21 days into flowering... and if growing in soil only use 3 times... if in hydro.. once a week, no topping up


----------



## krsone (Oct 6, 2006)

good lookin out kade,mutt


----------

